
Another take on Brexit from an African perspective - DorintheFlora
http://amsterdamnews.com/news/2016/jun/30/another-take-brexit-african-perspective/
======
wrong_variable
One positive thing to out of Brexit is the prospect of Britain turning into
Hong Kong 2.0.

The EU is highly protectionist, very similar to china.

Why should an EU farmer get an higher wage than an African farmer ?

the EU is most likely to start treating the UK just like it treats african
countries. It will increase tariffs for financial services to prop up its own
domestic one.

This is not a bad thing for the UK, the UK could learn to start trading with a
much more potentially lucrative group of african countries. Africa has a lot
more primary resources then Europe and the UK could potentially help open up
the block just it it did for the EU.

~~~
dogma1138
The EU and China have been fighting a war over Africa for 2 decades now, and
China has been pretty much winning.

China has committed trillions to developing African countries they build
hospitals, schools and "cultural centers" and then offer loans to cover huge
infrastructure projects like roads, railways, ports and power plants all are
later built by Chinese companies.

China is also smart they send chinese teachers to those schools they build
teaching the chinese language and culture to Africans.

[http://www.ibtimes.com/china-africas-new-colonial-
overlord-s...](http://www.ibtimes.com/china-africas-new-colonial-overlord-
says-famed-primate-researcher-jane-goodall-1556312)

[https://www.theguardian.com/global-
development/2015/jan/12/c...](https://www.theguardian.com/global-
development/2015/jan/12/china-denies-building-empire-africa-colonialism)

[http://www.cnbc.com/2014/12/30/recolonizing-africa-a-
modern-...](http://www.cnbc.com/2014/12/30/recolonizing-africa-a-modern-
chinese-story.html)

So when it comes to Africa the UK has probably considerably less prospects
than you would imagine, especially considering that China and the EU have
already made claims there.

It's going to be really interesting to see just what deal would the UK strike
with the EU if it even pulls out.

Boris Johnson said today that he will not be aiming to be the MP mainly
because although being one of the leaders of the Leave camp he doesn't
actually wants to leave.

------
niftich
Article summary: EU doesn't systematically invest in Africa to benefit the
average African.

This is true. This has always been true (especially compared to China). Brexit
doesn't change this.

------
Aelinsaar
Somehow I don't think that the likes of good old Farage would be thrilled by
this.

